# DS #5458: Radiant Historia (USA)



## Chanser (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6884^^


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 23, 2011)

So what is this about?


you know what, don't reply I'll just google it


----------



## Chanser (Feb 23, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> So what is this about?



Seriously use Google.


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of people already have the XXXX one. I doubt it will have any problems, but if it does I'll switch to this. There's no reason to get this if you have the other one though, and this one has an annoying name for the dumper.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard a lot of hype about this but still don't know what it is.

Can someone explain for me?


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh crap, it's out.


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

Look, LameFuck's back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





this is sparta


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 23, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of hype about this but still don't know what it is.
> 
> Can someone explain for me?
> QUOTE(Chanser @ Feb 23 2011, 03:03 PM) Seriously use Google.



But really, it's an RPG. It's fun. I'm not very far though.


----------



## funem (Feb 23, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of hype about this but still don't know what it is.
> 
> Can someone explain for me?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia


----------



## Umbra (Feb 23, 2011)

Playing for a hour, very good game


----------



## AltairABJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Been playing it for a while, have a great story. The timelines system is very awesome :Ç


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2011)

Didn't really know about this until I did the Games of the Month thread for February. It got pretty good reviews and may actually give me a reason to dust off my DS.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonder how many posts it will be (not counting this post) until someone mentions Chrono Trigger...


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 23, 2011)

lol found it already


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 23, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I edit my post at the same time


----------



## Chanser (Feb 23, 2011)

The NFO hate continues against us.


----------



## Covarr (Feb 23, 2011)

I wasn't interested, but Atlus. Now I'm interested.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 23, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The NFO hate continues against us.


People tend to hate that which is popular.


----------



## Rukia-san (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet!
I was looking for something to play and given the good reviews it got, I think it will be very entraining.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 23, 2011)

a little late no lamefuck?


----------



## Issac (Feb 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wonder how many posts it will be (not counting this post) until someone mentions Chrono Trigger...



21 posts I think Hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It makes me think of Chrono Trigger... And I'm very interested in trying this (and WILL buy it if I like the beginning... atlus with their soundtrack CD's limited edition stuff)


----------



## taken (Feb 23, 2011)

It's nothing like chrono trigger. Chrono Trigger is an action rpg. Where Radiant Historia is strategy rpg. Which is good fun.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 23, 2011)

Very rarely do I give a fuck about a Japanese RPG, the genre has gone downhill so much in the last few years with only Mario & Luigi 3 being the only one I wanted to finish.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## lifeasbirds (Feb 23, 2011)

contemplating on starting it tonight. how long is the presumably tutorial ridden intro?


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 23, 2011)

taken said:
			
		

> It's nothing like chrono trigger.* Chrono Trigger is an action rpg*. Where Radiant Historia is strategy rpg. Which is good fun.



Uh, did we play the same game?


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Wonder how many posts it will be (not counting this post) until someone mentions Chrono Trigger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I guess you want somebody to mention it like you did in the hype thread (I won't budge!). 
I'm on to you, machomuu!


----------



## gameandmatch (Feb 23, 2011)

good reviews, seems like a good plot, hopefully works on wood.


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guessing once extracted the hash of this one will be identical to trev's? So this is just another repack right?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 23, 2011)

its the same damn game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you have the 1st dump, no need to get this


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

That wasn't what i asked....i asked if they actually were identical files.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 23, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> That wasn't what i asked....i asked if they actually were identical files.


most likely


----------



## Snailface (Feb 23, 2011)

Atlus has been on a roll lately. Focusing on gameplay over graphics seems to be a simple concept, but few developers get it (ahem, SquareEnix).


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> xist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Again.....most likely is not a hash check and adds nothing to the topic.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 23, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then do it your damn self and stop asking


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 23, 2011)

I love these types of games, which take something that is normally a standard in a game, and then mixes it up. It makes some games really fresh.



BTW, love you too LameFuck.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2011)

...is there ap?


----------



## Akiranon (Feb 23, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're identical:

MD5: 52CF5D4F0FD4E39CFE69BC1BA78B9D54
CRC32: 7B1BB37D


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 23, 2011)

all he did was repack the private dump


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info Papayo.....


----------



## moley (Feb 23, 2011)

Is this related to the radiant game for ps2?


----------



## taken (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So which game you didn't like.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Feb 23, 2011)

The is history of this game is perfect


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 23, 2011)

178 users lol... when a game gets an XXXX release, know tht its great
i believe this is somehow related to the gameplay mechanics of tales of innocence (atleast from the screenies i saw)

PS - after playing 999 (finishing it), i feel so annoyed


----------



## Depravo (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay! Another RPG for me to put on my flashcart and never get around to playing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@LameFuck


----------



## Slasher Zero (Feb 23, 2011)

OH YAH I've seen so many trailers and previews and all I can say BOOYAH 
this game is awesome compared to the graphics of Dragon Quest VI realms of Revelation but i still haven't finished it yet 
so when I'm done I might play Radiant Historia or if i finished the other game about nearly March 20 or so i wont because i wanna 
play the 3DS games . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many good Games .


----------



## WildArms (Feb 23, 2011)

moley said:
			
		

> Is this related to the radiant game for ps2?



Is not related, but, as radiata stories, the game is good


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

taken said:
			
		

> It's nothing like chrono trigger. *Chrono Trigger is an action rpg.Where Radiant Historia is strategy rpg.* Which is good fun.


Actually it's a Turn-Based Role Playing Game, the same genre as CT.  Just because it has a grid doesn't make it an SRPG.  An SRPG is something like Final Fantasy Tactics or Tactics Ogre.

And it is a little similar to CT, they are both Time Traveling games.  Other than that they are nothing alike, storyline or otherwise.


----------



## WildArms (Feb 23, 2011)

Is nothing like Chrono Trigger. If its because of the time travel thing, there are a lot games that also have stuff like that in common (not necessarily time) but is not such a big deal.

Is like putting a piece of meat on a plate. 

And now putting a pizza, but on the same plate.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Feb 23, 2011)

Atlus? Downloaded.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

WildArms said:
			
		

> Is nothing like Chrono Trigger. If its because of the time travel thing, there are a lot games that also have stuff like that in common (not necessarily time) but is not such a big deal.
> 
> Is like putting a piece of meat on a plate.
> 
> And now putting a pizza, but on the same plate.


It's as much like CT as Prince of Persia (next gen) is to the Prince of Persia: Sands of Time.  Only two very general similarities (for PoP, it was namesake and genre, for RH and CT, it's genre and time travelling, but the time travelling in each game is very different).  Can we stop comparing the two now?  They're both great games, end of story.


----------



## Akotan (Feb 23, 2011)

WildArms said:
			
		

> moley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's made by the same team that worked on Radiata Stories for PS2.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 23, 2011)

Does this have AP? 
The jap one apparently has an open-patch patch availabe.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

Akotan said:
			
		

> WildArms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you hear that?  Radiant Historia isn't made by Tri-Ace.


----------



## WildArms (Feb 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.siliconera.com/2010/07/27/radia...nally-revealed/

Not everyone, but some of the staff that worked on Radiata stories worked on it


----------



## machomuu (Feb 23, 2011)

WildArms said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see.  I guess that means I have to try Radiata Stories now :yayps2:
Plus it's an ARPG, and if The Secret of Mana has taught me anything, it's that ARPGs can be awesome


----------



## Akotan (Feb 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Akotan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiant_Historia

And that's it.


----------



## Fure Fure Ganbar (Feb 24, 2011)

The game doesn't work with my DSTT. When I try to load it it doesn't succeed, it says there's been an error, and to please re-boot the system.

This happens on the LameFuck release, the LameFuck release patched with retrogamefan's patch, and the Iron Chefz nuked release pre-patched with retrogamefan's patch. I also have retrogamenfan's latest DSTT menu system (not sure how exactly this is called).

Well I'm pretty puzzled by this, as my other ROMs play just fine. Not sure what seems to be the problem here...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 24, 2011)

i only get that message when i set the savetype to flash, eeprom works (on dslinker)
though theres different ap still, it will always start a new game, when i hit continue


----------



## YayMii (Feb 24, 2011)

Why all the 'Temp hate? What's wrong with LameFuck?

Their name perfectly describes _them_, if you ask me.


----------



## Fure Fure Ganbar (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, nevermind. Turns out I didn't exactly have retrogamefan's latest update, I had 6.49, and he put 6.50 out. With it Radiant Historia loads up just fine.

Without him us owners of older carts would be royally screwed.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 24, 2011)

_Yoko Shimomura of Kingdom Hearts fame composed the soundtrack._

FUCK YES.


----------



## taken (Feb 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> taken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was thinking about another game. Not CT sorry, that I played years ago on the Snes Secret of Evermore. 
Sorry to Mr.Positive my mistake.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 24, 2011)

Fure Fure Ganbare said:
			
		

> Well, nevermind. Turns out I didn't exactly have retrogamefan's latest update, I had 6.49, and he put 6.50 out. With it Radiant Historia loads up just fine.
> 
> Without him us owners of older carts would be royally screwed.



just got it to work here too
finally have to remember this guys name, whenever some game isnt working, im searching for openpatch all over the place, but it never finds anything that way -.-


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 24, 2011)

This sounds a lot like Sands of Destruction. The two seem similar to me.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 24, 2011)

Chanser said:
			
		

> The NFO hate continues against us.


It sounds like the guy who does the nfo's for NukeThis. I don't think anyone will be offended by some attention whore throwing a fit, and calling people idiots, when they don't understand the proper use of "your", and "you're."

Anyways, my thanks go out to the true dumper.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 24, 2011)

Any chance this works on any Cyclo firmware? I've not used my poor DS in a while, been kinda busy with my 360 and work and stuff. Need something to revitalise the poor thing and get my hands reacquainted with DS controls ready for the 3DS.


----------



## katastrophie (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you play it without needing to use the L or R buttons?


----------



## .Darky (Feb 24, 2011)

salamai said:
			
		

> Yoko Shimomura of Kingdom Hearts fame composed the soundtrack.
> So that's why some of the tracks reminded me of KH.
> 
> QUOTE(katastrophie @ Feb 23 2011, 07:56 PM) Can you play it without needing to use the L or R buttons?


So far I only know you need the L button for placing explosives.


----------



## taken (Feb 24, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Any chance this works on any Cyclo firmware? I've not used my poor DS in a while, been kinda busy with my 360 and work and stuff. Need something to revitalise the poor thing and get my hands reacquainted with DS controls ready for the 3DS.


I at to use the patch for my Cyclo with 2.1
AP Patch for Radiant Historia (U).

Extract both files and copy game to the same folder
Drop game onto openpatch.exe
Click Yes
Click OK

Patched game will be the .nds and backup will be the .BAK

http://filetrip.net/f24109-Radiant-Histori...-Patch-1-0.html


----------



## DJ91990 (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay Honestly, this needs to stop!

Is it not forum rules to refrain from swearing?
Then release groups think it is cute or funny to name their dumping team a derogatory term.

I think GBATemp should either;
A)Refuse to list scene releases with dumping teams with a offensive name.
or
B)Censor the offensive parts of the team's name.

Imagine if I dumped a game and my scene release team's name contained the N-Word or N-Word variant.

This is unfair to the users of GBATemp because if my account name was (Censor! Click for swear.)



Spoiler



"shitymcfuckfuck"


 my account would be banned in a heartbeat.

Now on-subject matters;

I got the Iron_Shefz version and it works with no problems (I think. It saves and loads no problem, not sure about anything else.) I like graphical lead of the game. The music isn't too bad either. I also like the branching "Historic outcomes." I will warn you guys though, you WILL run into Historic Dead ends at points where you are met with a untimely death...well, sort of. You get a book that is like a "Get out of Jail Free, Every-time" Card that makes you screw-up proof in otherwise impossible to recover from scenarios.

Thank you Atlus for localizing this great game, now please localize Cross of Venus Special.
Hey, the localized Super Robot Taisen OG Saga! Also, wasn't "From The Abyss" made by ASCII Media Works? I know Arksys's name was on it. Whatever, great game. Shame on you Gamestop for providing some gimmick to sucker people's money. Audio CD. Bull.


----------



## Inpression (Feb 24, 2011)

It just never stops to amaze me how self-entitled to anything they want some people can be.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 24, 2011)

This game will be a good time-passer while I wait for Persona 3D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 24, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Okay Honestly, this needs to stop!
> 
> Is it not forum rules to refrain from swearing?
> Then release groups think it is cute or funny to name their dumping team a derogatory term.
> ...



This would be a valid complaint is cursing was against the rules. Only when it's used in excess will you get in trouble for it here, and a single fuck isn't in excess, even if it is an immature reaction by some scene kiddies.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

This name is very familiar so I thought it was a port or remake or something, but it's the only one?  Guess it was hyped a lot and that's why I've heard the name before or something...
Okay it's named closely to other games, that explains it.



			
				Chanser said:
			
		

> The NFO hate continues against us.


Having been foruming for years it doesn't concern me.  Only appears to be 2 people, and considering how often this forum bans people for shit they KNOW they shouldn't be doing (and how the forum insta-bans dupes) there's probably a lot of people with a bone to pick against GBAtemp because they don't like being told "no", or they've been publicly shamed and want revenge... and figure the best way is bad publicity with mean words... and no actual reasons listed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey wait does that mean there's some forum-fanboy-wars going on or something?
'Cause it sure sounds like the stuff kids to do each other on forums over who has what console.


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

*reads the NFO*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

That was fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

What the heck is up with the NFO?


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 24, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> What the heck is up with the NFO?


There's apparently someone that really hates GBATemp, and thinks that we suck and are greedy and always beg for more game release dumps.

Which we do most of the time.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, it takes a lot to offend the Catboy, but that NFO is just plain offensive.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

It's not the first, this guy does this.  The whole "revenue stream" shows it's just some angry kid, if they don't even know how much running a forum like this costs monthly (thus ads and such).


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Wow, it takes a lot to offend the Catboy, but that NFO is just plain offensive.



If the NFO insulting a website that you don't run offends you then...I don't think it takes too much to offend you xD

I thought it was funny...


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 24, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not the first, this guy does this.  The whole "revenue stream" shows it's just some angry kid, if they don't even know how much running a forum like this costs monthly (thus ads and such).


Apparently, donating to the Homebrew Charity (which in turn gives to homebrew developers) is a sign of greed and malice. Huh.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 24, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not the first, this guy does this.  The whole "revenue stream" shows it's just some angry kid, if they don't even know how much running a forum like this costs monthly (thus ads and such).


Well, this is the first I heard of it. I don't really read the NFO's, but I decided to read this one.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 24, 2011)

Just mentioning: On the XXXX release w/ retro's patch on Wood R4 v1.24, I found one little glitch that irritates me a little. After saving, text bubbles have a weird black line in the background of them until you either open a menu, or change areas. Anybody else have this problem? It's pretty hard to miss.

I also already found a typo at the very beginning. I have to wonder how rushed the translation was that they overlooked a double use of "the" in one of the beginning portions of the game.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 24, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a lot to offend me, I deal with morons daily. That NFO is just vulgar and uncalled for really.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2011)

Meh, its just some fool we probably banned at some point for being a dick. Dont pay attention to the NFO, just enjoy the rom guys.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> It's not the first, this guy does this.  The whole "revenue stream" shows it's just some angry kid, if they don't even know how much running a forum like this costs monthly (thus ads and such).



Yeah the whole revenue thing makes me laugh, not just because he cant spell "revenue" but because he obviously hasn't a clue about what the admins and staff here are about. Any money generated here is either pumped straight back into the site or filtered back to the community via prizes and so on.

The GBAtemp limited edition SCDS 2 cart pretty much sums up the ethos here. It took tons of work to design and produce this cart, and not a single penny of it is going to this site directly. All the money we get from the carts is going straight to the homebrew bounty, to benefit not just our community here, but everyone who enjoys homebrew.

So much for a revenue stream right?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 24, 2011)

I read the NFO, and while I wasn't offended, I didn't find it funny either.
It sounds like some 10 year old who never visited the site and maybe talked to one person who was banned.

If anything bothers me, it's the language used. 
We members cannot even use that kind of language without getting a warning or even a suspension (if the entire NFO were a post, it would constitute banning), and yet this kid can say these things and not only not get punished but get it showcased with the release of a long-awaited game where a ton of GBAtemp members and passersby will stumble upon it.

Obviously nothing this kid says should be taken to heart, but this is just plain disgusting.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 24, 2011)

funny how this idiot miraculously comes up with this game less than a day after our combo dump when i know that atlus games usually take over a week to dump on average. also the game was on a few other well known forums and this idiot names gbatemp and crowing about anonymity? just ignore him


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 24, 2011)

It's always best to laugh at people like this. Feeding them anger will only amuse them and think they've won.

The fact that they felt the need to act like an immature child rather than a mature one is hilarious. They're obviously butthurt over something and so hurt/angry that they can't spell. Let them throw a tantrum via NFO, it only makes them look bad.


----------



## Inpression (Feb 24, 2011)

You thought it was meant to be funny? It seemed like a warning from someone who is genuinely concerned, and there's good reason to be, if what's said in the nfo is true.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 24, 2011)

Inpression said:
			
		

> You thought it was meant to be funny? It seemed like a warning from someone who is genuinely concerned, and there's good reason to be,* if what's said in the nfo is true.*


Hence the reason no one takes it seriously.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 24, 2011)

Inpression said:
			
		

> You thought it was meant to be funny? It seemed like a warning from someone who is genuinely concerned, and there's good reason to be, if what's said in the nfo is true.


If what was said was true...? Did you miss the entire paragraph?

Also, I found the rom on a website no one on this site mentioned, without coming here to know it's release, and the rom in no way mentioned GBAtemp. What most likely occurred was, that scene group (sounds like NukeThis, based on .nfo's), got butt-hurt someone uploaded something that they wanted to, so they raged at GBAtemp which as a whole had absolutely nothing to do with the roms release.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Feb 24, 2011)

WHO GIVES A FUCK.  STOP TALKING ABOUT THE NFO AND START TALKING ABOUT THE DUMP.  DEAR JESUS CHRIST.  

THE DUMP WORKS ON DSTWO.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 24, 2011)

The dump works on any card that's got updates because it's not using a new type of AP, so there's not much to discuss about the dump.

As for the game itself, it's already got a huge thread.


----------



## owlman (Feb 24, 2011)

Game is great.


----------



## Fel (Feb 24, 2011)

So did this guy just take the Iron Chefz dump and put it up as his own, with the **** nfo and all? Why didn't the first one get on the release page?


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 24, 2011)

excuse my noobiness 
whats a nfo


----------



## Fel (Feb 24, 2011)

If you look at the info about the dump, next to the "discussion" and "details" you'll see "view nfo". It's like a small piece of text put into the folder with the ROM, saying who dumped the game and so on.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 24, 2011)

very disturbing nfo


----------



## geminisama (Feb 24, 2011)

Fel said:
			
		

> So did this guy just take the Iron Chefz dump and put it up as his own, with the **** nfo and all? Why didn't the first one get on the release page?


It wasn't an official dump, and as you see, they take this stuff a little TOO seriously.


----------



## dark ajax (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome it's already out, looking forward to play this one
by the way, yeah it's a really insane nfo...


----------



## monkat (Feb 24, 2011)

The game...a little too serious, for my taste.


----------



## funem (Feb 24, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> excuse my noobiness
> whats a nfo



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.nfo

Sometimes wiki is useful


----------



## Spongeroberto (Feb 24, 2011)

Great game,

DQ9 now this... good time at last


----------



## Ringo619 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol the  nfo maybe me lol xD


----------



## lachinay (Feb 24, 2011)

So, is somebody already talking about an undub? Don't tell me the game has dual audio, it woul be too awesome


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 24, 2011)

lachinay said:
			
		

> So, is somebody already talking about an undub? Don't tell me the game has dual audio, it woul be too awesome


get the game and try before you ask such nonsense


----------



## lachinay (Feb 24, 2011)

Oooh well. I have to say, it's rare to experience such exquisite kindness.


----------



## Sanderino (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, I didn't played on my DS for months. Time to find it again and to dust it off!


----------



## Mr.Positive (Feb 24, 2011)

lachinay said:
			
		

> So, is somebody already talking about an undub? Don't tell me the game has dual audio, it woul be too awesome



Usually its a good idea to check if a game has voice acting in the first place before asking for an undub.


----------



## trev1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Inpression said:
			
		

> You thought it was meant to be funny? It seemed like a warning from someone who is genuinely concerned, and there's good reason to be, if what's said in the nfo is true.




Whats true is the EVERYDAY nature of the topic...Guy buys game...guy goes online...guy dumps game..guy feels good he gave a little something back..karma...

No site..links...or real names were circulated or posted..i tell ya this shit just aint worth the aggro at times...its not like you'll see a dump from me unless the game is REALLY worth trying or playin anyhow...
I dont care to be honest what he repacks and at the point the lameness of the NFOs are getting amusing! ( I read the Naruto nfo..!) So he can keep it up for all i care...I just dont get how he whines about a few header bytes and then puts the game on his stick and repacks it  and puts his wasted ego name on it tellin everyone to enjoy!  ...show us your clean dump then!....dood if your reading this P.M me and i can help get you a job writing a blog on a trashy smut site for incloset homosexuals who have sparetime.................actually maybe i cant





over it...lets move along...peace


----------



## xist (Feb 24, 2011)

Well if they do PM you maybe you can explain the the difference in usage and meaning between _your _and _you're_ for any future nfo's they write.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 24, 2011)

Game is nice i like the songs of the game cause they reminde me the Chrono Cross ones and i always be a fan of time traveling games


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 24, 2011)

For me it is 5 stars, a really good game, great music, great turn based fight. I love it.


----------



## Takanato (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a rip off of Sands of Destruction>_>


----------



## suruz (Feb 25, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> This is a rip off of Sands of Destruction>_>



Hey, I really liked Sands of Destruction but... this game is quite different to be honest o___O
Totally different art style, characters, no voice acting...
Also, the story and battles are pretty different o__O

Apart from being another turn-based RPG, I don't get how its a rip-off


----------



## kilik_tag (Feb 25, 2011)

Am I the only one having a save problem ?
I can play the game, save but then when using the continue option I'm back at the begining...
I'm using edge 2.1 
Thx in advance, the game looks very nice so far, help me !


----------



## taken (Feb 25, 2011)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> Am I the only one having a save problem ?
> I can play the game, save but then when using the continue option I'm back at the begining...
> I'm using edge 2.1
> Thx in advance, the game looks very nice so far, help me !


Use the AP patch on the rom that's what I had too do. http://filetrip.net/f24109-Radiant-Histori...-Patch-1-0.html


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a problem..
No matter what I seem to do, Radiant Historia (U) seems to freeze on me. [I tried both, the clean and the patched rom.]

I switched to old firmwares and everything, but it doesn't seem to work.

Finally, I got YSmenu and stuff, but it still freezes when I click continue on the main screen for the game.

And I have no clue what to do.

I use R4SDHC from r4sdhc.com.

What should I do?


----------



## lait (Feb 25, 2011)

Atsuro said:
			
		

> I have a problem..
> No matter what I seem to do, Radiant Historia (U) seems to freeze on me. [I tried both, the clean and the patched rom.]
> 
> I switched to old firmwares and everything, but it doesn't seem to work.
> ...


I had the same problem. Switching to a faster MicroSDHC (class 10 vs. class 2) got it working.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

How do I get another Microsdhc.

Sorry I'm such a newb xD.

Also, idt it's that. Because I can get on the game from Ysmenu, it just freezes when I click Load Save or whatever it's called.


----------



## lait (Feb 25, 2011)

You buy one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That was exactly the problem I was having (game freezes when selecting continue from the main menu).


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

lait said:
			
		

> You buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





What kind of SDHC card did you get?


----------



## lait (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought this one a while back for my mp3 player, and it's what I ended up putting Radiant Historia on. I'd imagine a cheaper 8GB class 6 one would work just as well, though.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

Could I buy one from bestbuy or something? And also, what if it was a 2gb or something along those lines? Or does it have to be above 4 gb?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Kingston+-+8GB...;cp=1&lp=14

Like that, will that work? Or no because It's Kingston?


----------



## lait (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure, you could buy it anywhere. I was just suggesting 8GB because they're cheap enough and it's easy to fit a lot of games. Any size is fine. The only thing that really matters is that it's fast enough (higher class = faster card). I think class 6 would probably be good, but I can't say for sure since mine is class 10. If you get it at Best Buy it will be easy to return it if it's too slow, so it can't hurt to try.

The one you linked should indeed work.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone beaten the general you have to fight at the beginning of chapter 4 in the Alternate History timeline? Those four Clockwork Thunders just use self-destruct, and when 2 hit the same character, that character dies. I could recover from this if not for the fact that the general (who has ridiculously high defense) summons more when they're all gone. Anyone have a strategy I can use to beat him, or do I just need to grind?


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

How can I tell what class a card I have is?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 25, 2011)

Look at it, there's a number in a circle.  Common ones are 2, 4, and 6.


----------



## Atsuro (Feb 25, 2011)

Would a 4 work?


----------



## kilik_tag (Feb 26, 2011)

taken said:
			
		

> kilik_tag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, works fine !


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 27, 2011)

I beat the boss I was stuck on. For anyone that gets to the same point, here's the strategy I used:

First grind on those (somewhat tough) soldiers until you have Gafka to level 28 or higher. Use a party of Stocke, Gafka, and whoever else you want, but you'll probably want someone that won't die easily, which is why I used Rosch. When you fight the general, have Gafka use the skill he learned at level 28 (it's called Nigwog Wave or something very close to that) every turn. It hits the middle row, which the general is always in, and it's ridiculously overpowered. Have Stocke use Power Wave to take down a Clockwork Thunder every turn, to minimize the damage they can do. If everyone's at decent health have Rosch do the same with a move like Burn Knuckle, but if not, have him use healing items as needed. Don't bother having Stocke or Rosch attack the Clockwork Thunder in the middle row, because Gafka's attack is going to destroy it anyway. Just keep doing this, and the general will go down. The battle actually got pretty easy, with my characters moving just fast enough to destroy all three Clockwork Thunders and force the general to waste his turn calling more.


----------



## Splych (Feb 27, 2011)

i never knew of this game until now .
i searched up gameplay , and it looks like a fine RPG game that i'd enjoy playing !

-adds to wishlist of games-


----------



## Seaking (Feb 27, 2011)

Edit: i forgot that there are threads for this kind of thing in another forum section


----------



## NetShira (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonderful RPG, good music, very fun.  Glad I bought it.   Comes with a nice cd of piano music from the game.


----------



## deros (Feb 27, 2011)

Open Patch closes with an error message in Japanese (the only thing I am able to decipher is the word "TEXT" and the number "5946B920"). Does Open Patch need some special programm in order to run? Or does someone know what is causing the problem?


----------



## kilik_tag (Feb 27, 2011)

deros said:
			
		

> Open Patch closes with an error message in Japanese (the only thing I am able to decipher is the word "TEXT" and the number "5946B920"). Does Open Patch need some special programm in order to run? Or does someone know what is causing the problem?


1) put the cleen rom, the open patch, and *the game list* in a same folder
2) drag and drop the rom on the open patch
3) answer yes. 
you should now have a .nds and the cleen rom as .bak (backup) use the .nds it should work

also use latest pach...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

this game fuckin rocks works perfect in $zoomer all rpg from now on should have a feature similar to this!


----------



## Popid (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys. I have an oldschool M3lite or M3miniSD or whatever it's called, has run everything up to now but getting two white screens on this, with the patched rom or unpatched. Tried a bunch of combinations of writing to the card - ie force rewrite/no force rewrite, DMA 1 vs 4 vs Safe Mode, etc etc, but no dice so far. Any clues? Have Game Manager 36a and the latest firmware, e36 (at least, they're both the newest as far as I can decipher)

It's getting annoying having such an old backup system, I dunno what people are on about half the time anymore, plus this one only takes miniSD cards but u cant buy them anywhere anymore?! so I can't get a bigger card, although I can use a micro with an adapter but I'm worried that's why Shin Megami Tensei crapped itself and I lost my save hah


----------



## JohanX (Feb 28, 2011)

POSSIBLE SPOILER....








I am in the Sand Castle, trying to find the bombs.

I have read elsewhere that there are supposed to be "sparkley" things indicating the bomb locations but I do not find them anywhere.

I have learned Sword Dancing, if that is supposed to help.

Any pointers would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 1, 2011)

you need to switch to the other history first and play until a little girl teaches you how to find hidden things.


----------



## Popid (Mar 2, 2011)

Oookay well looks like it's not gonna (probably ever) work on my old M3 hah. So I thought I'd just buy it. But play-asia have sold out of the version with the soundtrack CD - does anyone know where else might still have it? or otherwise, where else I could order from online (I'm in Aus) that would have a copy instock even without the soundtrack and at a decent price? amazon is only 30 bucks but don't ship here *sigh* so annoying. Where else do people in aus order their games from lately?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 2, 2011)

This games was *NUKED*?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



must.be.5mb.rars.see.rule.1.2



100% original proper version!

Radiant_Historia_USA_PROPER_NDS-iND


----------



## TheShadowRunner (Mar 19, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> This games was *NUKED*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hmm what's the GBAtemp number for this proper?
Maybe i'm asking too early..?


----------

